# Finally Got It Home



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

Well finally after waiting forever i have got all my paperwork done and got to take home my new Beretta 90Two 9mm home. I have shot about 500 rounds though it already and have no complaints. Here are some pictures of the new toy.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! Nice pics too. :smt023


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice looking gun, I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pics...Thanks.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new toy. It sure is perrrty.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats!
I hope you and your new pal have many years of fun:smt033


----------



## a squared (Nov 22, 2008)

*Nice!!!!*

It looks fantastic, congrats! I've been strongly considering this pistol (and the Sig 226) for my first firearm, either chambered in .40.

Not many people seem to have these. Would you mind letting us know how it compares to other pistols you've used.

Also, would you mind posting a pic without the rail cover?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

i have only shot a handfun of different handguns and to me this was the most comfortable to use and find the controls, also it shoots nice and smooth and is very preticable, mine is chambered in 9mm. the other ones that i have shot are the Sig 226 Stainless, Glock 17 & 21SF, M9.


----------



## a squared (Nov 22, 2008)

This is the best answer I've ever heard for choosing one handgun over another.



H0LLYW00D said:


> ....to me this was the most comfortable to use and find the controls, also it shoots nice and smooth and is very preticable...


----------



## Fusternc (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice pistol. Congrats.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

If I had the money, that's the one I'd've gone with as well. Nice gun. :smt023


----------

